# What's on your Christmas menu?



## Louise (Dec 22, 2014)

I went for groceries  this morning and wondered what others in our country or all over the world are having.
We will be having ham this year, sweet potato casserole, corn, green bean casserole, deviled eggs, rolls and pecan pie.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 22, 2014)

Christmas Eve we are having the Worlds best ham sandwiches..  And home made potato salad and a relish tray.. and snacks

Christmas day... hubby and are are alone.  we are having steak and lobster

[h=2]Ingredients:[/h]*Serves: 8-12*

*Yield:*
                 Yield                 24.0             24.0*small s ...*


*Units: US | Metric*





2 -12 packages of sweet hawaiian rolls (the small dinner roll looking ones)
1 1/2 lbs of virginia ham (NOT honey ham)
12 slices swiss cheese
3/4 cup butter
1 1/2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
1 1/2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 teaspoons dried onion
poppy seed

[h=2]Directions:[/h]

1​You will need two 9 x 13 pans. Place the bottoms of 12 rolls in each pan. Place ham (about 2 shaved slices or so) on the rolls. Cut the cheese slices into 4 parts and place 2 small pieces on each sandwich. Put the dinner roll tops on. In a sauce pan, mix butter, dijon mustard, worcestershire sauce, and dried onions. Wait until all butter is melted and then pour the melted mixture over the ham sandwiches (I know it sounds weird but TRUST me). Sprinkle the buns with poppy seeds and cover with foil. Let refrigerate overnight (If not able to wait, it is okay. They still taste great if made right away). Preheat oven to 350 and uncover sandwiches. Bake at 350 for 15-20 minutes and serve. They are great hot and even at room temperature Enjoy!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm buying a Honey Baked ham tomorrow (for Christmas dinner)  Emily's doing the rest. I think she said potato salad,
maybe green bean casserole, rolls.
Also I'm getting a couple of bottles of Martinelli's sparkling cider to go with.

 Oh, Almost forgot..........gotta get a jug of Baileys Irish Cream  for the coffee.

  Hope the ham lasts for awhile for ham and eggs....ham sandwiches until our mouths cry for some beef.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 22, 2014)

Louise said:


> I went for groceries  this morning and wondered what others in our country or all over the world are having.
> We will be having ham this year, sweet potato casserole, corn, green bean casserole, deviled eggs, rolls and pecan pie.



Mmmm, what time should I be there?


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 23, 2014)

I am cooking a ham to take to Daughter's and also Key Lime Pies(Grandkids favorite).  Will probably take a lot of citrus fruit.  Daughter is cooking Turkey and Dressing.


----------



## Bullie76 (Dec 23, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Mmmm, what time should I be there?


I was going to say the same thing. Our family get together is the day after Christmas. So I won't have the big spread on the 25th. But I do have some turkey and will probably make a quesadilla and have a salad. And I do have a chocolate pecan pie a friend made so all is not lost.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 23, 2014)

Christmas Day lunch there will be 7 of us, and we are having a large roasted turkey with sage and onion stuffing, chipolata sausages, roast potatoes, red cabbage, brussel sprouts, and broccolli, and gravy.Christmas pudding and fresh cream for those who like it, and steamed chocolate pud with a homemade chocolate custard for those who don't. Coffee afterwards.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 23, 2014)

oakapple, your lunch sounds delicious!  We're having cabbage rolls, veggie lentil loaf, mashed potatoes, mushroom gravy, salads, creamed broccoli and apple crumble for desert - and cookies and chocolate if we still have room. There should be nice leftovers for the next day too.


----------



## pumpkin (Dec 23, 2014)

Since I am in the south we will have the traditional ham, macaroni and cheese, purple hull peas, broccoli cheddar cheese rice casserole, homemade yeast rolls, pecan pie, rum cake, pecan pralines, peanut butter cookies and sweet tea. All made by me, I love to cook.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2014)

I host Christmas Eve... this year I planned a menu that has to be made the night before... So now I'm done and sitting down with a glass of wine...  Tomorrow.. I just have to pull things out of the fridge and heat..  No muss no fuss.... and I can enjoy my company and wait for Santa!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2014)

Just me and hubby, he'll be BBQing St. Louis Ribs on the charcoal barbeque, and we'll have that with homemade succotash.  Dessert will be cherry streudel from a fine French bakery. Foster's beer with the ribs. :cheers:


----------

